
What’s Your Time Worth? - kartickv
https://medium.com/@karti/whats-your-time-worth-6a3c98c878c7
======
lcrc123
This is a discussion i often have with my friends. I am someone who is willing
to spend the extra money in order to get somewhere quicker or with more ease
while some are willing to take the extra time and save the 20 or 30 dollars.
Interesting look at this.

